# POSIX ACLs and ZFS



## chrissmeuk (Jan 30, 2014)

Before I go and trash a physical machine, does anyone know if POSIX ACLs work on ZFS mounts?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken ZFS uses NFSv4 ACLs.


----------



## bryn1u (Jan 30, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken ZFS uses NFSv4 ACLs.



Exaclly.
Use NFSv4ACLS. There is ALC for ZFS mate 

Link: https://blogs.oracle.com/marks/entry/zfs_acls


----------



## chrissmeuk (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks - that's perfect!


----------

